# Cypripedium parviflorum var pubescens (SEPOS)



## MoreWater (Mar 30, 2008)

My first cyp encounter....  I think this is the first and last time I'll get to post in this section of the forum....

Afternoon sun hitting the cyps in the SEPOS show. This was a very nice display by the Mt Cuba Center. 











​


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2008)

Whaddayamean!? Don't you want to grow some now?


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

the form on these blooms are very good in the second photo. nice tall dorsals
I hope my cyps pop out this year...I'm quite new to them


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 30, 2008)

I like the shallow DOF. What lens?


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 30, 2008)

kentuckiense said:


> I like the shallow DOF. What lens?



zuiko 50mm f2.0 macro. (That would be 100mm equivalent.) Shot at f2.2 and 2.5.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Mar 31, 2008)

A very nice plant! Mt Cuba has extremely nice terrestrials of several genera!

Ron


----------



## Heather (Mar 31, 2008)

SWEET! 

You know, I have a large clump of this growing outside my office door. oke: 
(yeah, it's pretty cool...)


----------

